# Radlerhose, Sattel und tauber Sack/Eier



## manurie (20. Mai 2013)

Genau das Problem habe ich, seitdem ich komplett ohne die Radlerhose mit Polsterung fahre, ist das weg, egal bei welchem Sattel, hab Rennrad(Retro) mit harten Sattel, MTB mit flexiblen Sattel(Selle Italia) und die Montagebitch mit Billig-MTB-Sattel ausm Aldi. 

Ich bin ja kein Hardcorefahrer und ich merke den Sattel des Rennrads schon, der ist nicht bequem und dann tut mir der Arsch/Gesäss schon weh nach 50-100km, fahrs RR eher selten. Aber für den Zweck wurde ja die Radlerhose erfunden und genau damit schläft mir das Gehänge ein, ohne die Radler tut mir nur mehr der Arsch weh, hält sich aber in Grenzen, nur das taube Gehänge ist weg.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich bin da bestimmt kein Einzelfall.  Die möchte ich lesen, zur Zeit tut es bei mir ne billige Radlershort ausm Aldi, könnte auch als Beispiel ne billige kurze Jeans sein.


----------



## Deleted 252741 (20. Mai 2013)

Einfach öfters mal Pause mache und das Gehänge durchlüften lassen? Bei 50km kann sich schon bisschen Blut stauen... Ansonsten Full-Suspension Bike / All Mountain Bike fahren.. damit dürftest auch länger durchhalten?

Naja und versuch doch mal eine weitere Hose mit Innenhose. Diese Innenhosen sind wie so ne Radler aufgebaut nur eben vom Material wie nen klassischer Schlüpfer.. also nicht so eng. Ich fahre gerade die Scott Path Race... bisher bin ich zufrieden. Vom Schnitt wie ne Freeridehose... vom Material aber sehr leicht und luftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (20. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr ein Fully, das Problem tritt eher im Uphill auf, wenn ich länger wie 15min aufm Sattel sitze. Da ist es aber nicht so schlimm, da im Downhill von ca. 2min es wieder weg ist.

Innenhose ist wie Radler, verschlimmert das noch, hab ich ja schon probiert

Wegen dem Problem gehe ich öfters an Steigungen ausm Sattel, eben mal durchlüften lassen und nicht um mehr Tempo zu gewinnen.

Ne eigentlich will ich ja nur wissen, wer fährt auch ohne Polsterung, weils einfach besser damit geht.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Mai 2013)

oder einfach mal die sattelstellung ein wenig änders, bzw. den lenker etwas näher ran/ höher montieren.


----------



## PuMod (21. Mai 2013)

Neig mal die Sattelspitze ein wenig nach unten. Dies hat bei mir, entgegen aller Empfehlungen, geholfen. 

Die Kronjuwelen sind immer wach und der Hintern dankts auch.


----------



## Magnum_KS (21. Mai 2013)

seit dem ich einen SQ-Lab 611 fahre habe ich die Probleme nicht mehr


----------



## PuMod (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hab den 602er von SQ Lab & den musste ich trotzdem neigen. 

Versuch einfach aus was für dich das beste ist.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (21. Mai 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Ne eigentlich will ich ja nur wissen, wer fährt auch ohne Polsterung, weils einfach besser damit geht.



Ich fahre auch ohne Polsterung, egal ob SQ-Lab, Brooks oder Billigsattel.
Ich trenne aus den Radhosen immer die Polster raus, obwohl das
eine nervige Arbeit ist.
Mit Polsterung fühle ich mich nicht wohl, auch wenn der Rest der Welt
von den Polstern schwärmt.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte das Problem auch über etliche Jahre. Egal welche Radhose, ob Billig-Produkt von Aldi oder ne Assos, auch das Sattelmodell spielte keine große Rolle, angefangen von einem Standardmodell vom Bikekauf, über Flite bis hin zum 611 von SQlab. Habe dann auch den Sattel deutlich nach vorn geneigt, so dass mich die Leute im Bike-Shop gefragt haben ob das mein Ernst sei und ob sie es richten sollen.  Aber genau seit dieser Zeit habe ich auch bei Touren > 100 km Ruhe unten rum...kein Einschlafen, kein Taubheitsgefühl...
Sicher, es ist für die Hände, Arme und Schultern anfangs ungewohnt, aber das kann man mit Training hin bekommen.


----------



## PuMod (21. Mai 2013)

...vielleicht schlafen die Klöten nur dann ein, wenn eine gewisse Größe vorhanden ist 



.....und wech!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Mai 2013)

Die Frage ist doch eher wer hier überhaupt mit Polsterung fährt? Ich fahre seit jeher mit normaler Unterwäsche und ner Surfer-Hose, hatte noch nie irgendein Problem, auch net bei vierstelligen Höhenmeter-Kurbeleien. Wenn du eines hast, dann liegt es meistens am Sattel und nicht an deiner Kleidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PuMod (21. Mai 2013)

Also ich fahre nur mit Polster. Habe beides probiert und ich empfinde es als bequemer.


----------



## manurie (21. Mai 2013)

Ich mach das mal mit dem Sattel und der Neigung nach vorne .
Grad am MTB hab ich nen Sattel wo in der Mitte viel Platz ist
. Ich antworte morgen ausführlicher. hab gerade nur das Handy dabei.


----------



## Ghoste (4. Juni 2013)

Und, gibts schon was neues zu berichten?
Hatte letzte Woche am Gardasee ähnliche Probleme, nur beim Uphill (wenn es länger am Stück hoch ging, einmal ca. 1200hm und einmal 600hm).
Sattel bei der zweiten Tour schon minimal geniegt.
Wobei ich mit einbilde, dass die Probleme vorallem dann schlimmer waren, wenn Gabel und Dämpfer "zu" waren.
Hilft da dann überhaupt ein anderen Sattel?


----------



## Saitex (4. Juni 2013)

Auf dem MTB habe ich nur eine Polsterung an wenn es eine richtige Tagestour ist, allerdings habe ich nur ein Polsterschlüpfer und immer eine Jeans darüber. Aufm Renner trage ich nur bei über 100km touren eine Hose.

Ich denke beim MTB liegt es daran das ich sehr viel im Stehen fahre...


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juni 2013)

Saitex schrieb:


> Aufm Renner trage ich nur bei über 100km touren eine Hose.



So ganz ohne Hose ist die Belüftung sicher am besten.


----------



## Saitex (4. Juni 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> So ganz ohne Hose ist die Belüftung sicher am besten.



und genauso meinte ich es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PuMod (5. Juni 2013)

OT, aber immer wieder witzig:

http://tinyurl.com/nixhoseamrad


----------

